# How much data does satellite view use



## Furai (Jan 13, 2015)

In google maps I kinda like it


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I've never measured it but if I had to guess I'd say, "significantly more". I only use it as needed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Depends on who's satelittes you are viewing.
Also depends on who is looking over your shoulder.
Anyone besides the standard Uber & NSA spying ,will cause additional draw and power consumption in addition to increased device heating.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Probably about 10x more data than usual map view. If you haven't tried Waze yet, give it a shot... and try it for a few days before you decide. Getting alerts about traffic and accidents ahead, automatic re-routing, setting favorite places, are all great features!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Getting alerts about traffic and accidents ahead, automatic re-routing, setting favorite places, are all great features!


Google Maps does all of those things as well.

They actually just added a nice feature where instead of a place either being Star'ed or not, you can put it into a category and show/hide those categories as you wish. So I recently added all my Uber hot spots into their own list so they show up as a different color than my usual favorite places that I personally like to visit. Now I can see profitable places to be at a glance and navigate to them in a couple of taps.

They also added the ability to Label stuff. Although labeled stuff doesn't show up on the map unless you zoom in more. The good thing though is that you can label things whatever text you want and when using voice recognition, your labeled places will be searched for a match.
e.g. I have labels for various street addresses that don't necessarily have a business name or anything that I like to sit at. One might be called, "St. Pete Secret Spot". When I say, "Navigate to St. Pete secret spot", Google Maps launches and routes me there without having to take my hands off the wheel.


----------

